

False Memories Implanted Via Advertising - sajid
http://neurobonkers.com/?p=3010

======
tzs
Games do this too. I have a memory of a beautiful sunrise over a lake in a
forest, for instance, that really came from Dark Age of Camelot.

I also have a couple of memories of some kind of power station. I'm pretty
sure one comes from a field trip when I was in 6th grade, and one comes from
City of Heroes, but I'm not sure which is which.

